# Deer hit by Vehicle Question



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, I have a question. If you hit a deer with your vehicle do you have the right to keep it? The reason iam asking is I have keep some that the PD called me on to come get, they told me all they needed is a name, address and a Texas DL#. My coworkers tell me that this is illegal. So if all of you 2coolers that are in the know can help me settle an argument and give me your advice, Who is wrong, the Police or my coworkers?


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

It is not normally legal, but if you have a blessing from a law enforcement officer I'm sure you are OK. Make sure you get the cops name in case someone asks.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

i dont think you can keep it, we had pd come by the station one night because someone hit one of the deer and they had to shot it and put it to sleep. i asked if i could have it and they said no, i asked if i could cut the horns off(it was a really nice 11 point) and they said no because animal control has to report it and if its missing horns or there isnt a body it has to be explained, but they said i could talk to animal control bought keeping it after they did all their business with him. just my .02


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Cru said:


> It is not normally legal, but if you have a blessing from a law enforcement officer I'm sure you are OK. Make sure you get the cops name in case someone asks.


Oh thats not a problem, I work in emergency service and know all of the SO,PD & DPS officers. The Game Warden just got swaped out and I have not met her yet, but I will and I will ask her for sure.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I actually hit one (an 8 point buck with an 18" spread) back in 1997. It caused over $5K in damages to our 2 month old suburban...I asked the sheriff if I could load it into the back of my pickup truck that my neighbor brought to the accident. I wanted the horns for rattling. He said absolutely not!! It is considered state property and if you take it you'll be in violation of the law. I asked him what they would do with it and his response was that it would go to a feed the hungry type program more than likely. If the meat was spoiled by the time they got there to pick it up then they would discard it.

I hit this deer on a Friday night at 6pm in NW Houston off of Barker Cypress. You and I both know that there was no way anyone was going to come get the deer that night. Both the wrecker driver and the sheriff were impressed with the size of the deer. Less than 45 minutes after I left the scene, the deer was gone!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the answer is no. and the reason is, because if it were legal, you'd have people in east texas intentionally trying to run over them on the highway when one is spotted.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

NOPE, NO and if the cops said you could they will not back you in court when the GW slaps a fine on you. NO ROAD KILL LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

DUDE we got guns and lights LOL so there NANNER NANNER



mastercylinder said:


> the answer is no. and the reason is, because if it were legal, you'd have people in east texas intentionally trying to run over them on the highway when one is spotted.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> the answer is no. and the reason is, because if it were legal, you'd have people in east texas intentionally trying to run over them on the highway when one is spotted.


I resemble that remark.  Oh, yeah. Gig 'em. '82.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> DUDE we got guns and lights LOL so there NANNER NANNER


 :biggrin:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

SHHH dont tell Bounty Hunter we are training him to hit them LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

You can keep it if the GW gives you permission. The GW can give the LEO permission over the phone. They are more apt to give permission if it is 3am or so. Happens all the time.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort told me that if you shoot it first then run over it with the truck it's legal to keep it


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

No, not legal. Look in the TP&W Outdoor Annual and see if you see pick-up listed as a "legal means and methods". That is what the local Game Warden told me. We have two wardens in our county. I am a taxidermist and I work for one of them. I asked the one I do some work for if he came upon a summer deer still in velvet, I would like to have it for my competition piece for our Taxidermy convention. He said "Sure, just give me a call if you find one". Believe it or not someone hit a beautiful 8 point in August about 1 mile from my office. I called my game warden friend, but he wasn't avalible. I called the other warden in my county and told him of what I had found and the deal the other warden and I had. I even told him after I skinned it I would take the meet to the jail at the Sheriff's office.He told me very sternly that the other warden had no authority to give me a deer and not to touch the deer and leave it alone. I left it and it was gone in 30 minutes when I came back. I never asked again


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well it happens all the time. Maybe your GW's just aren't as people friendly as our GW's. I'm not gonna sit here and argue about it but I'm telling you you can keep the deer if the GW says you can. Even if you don't shoot it first.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

You have to back over it LOL



State_Vet said:


> Bucksnort told me that if you shoot it first then run over it with the truck it's legal to keep it


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Well it happens all the time. Maybe your GW's just aren't as people friendly as our GW's. I'm not gonna sit here and argue about it but I'm telling you you can keep the deer if the GW says you can. Even if you don't shoot it first.


The Officers and Wardens that I have been on MVA scenes with are very people friendly, thats how I have been getting a few deer. Some where in good shape and others were not worth the time to pick up.(If U know what i mean)
I have a new warden in the county and have not been able to talk to her.
and for me it happens all the time ---- But is it legal?


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

As I understand it, you can keep it as long as it is in season and you tag it. I believe I would keep it and take my chances if it was not messed up to bad. Saves on Bullets and Arrows. Buy and Ranch Hand...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> You have to back over it LOL


Man I'm glad you corrected me, I could have been in trouble


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> You can keep it if the GW gives you permission. The GW can give the LEO permission over the phone. They are more apt to give permission if it is 3am or so. Happens all the time.


I think you are right. I am in law enforcement on the North side and if I make an accident where the deer is still alive but crippled. I have to wait until we able to get a hold of a game warden, before I can put it down. Again at 3 am this usually takes about an hour, I'm not kidding either. I usually go ahead and take care of it then call the game warden. I would hate to sit there and let it suffer for no reason.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The way I see it, regardless what "The Book" says, if the Game Warden says it's cool, there's not gonna be a problem. I mean, somebody has to write the ticket don't they? If he ain't, then who? You get me drift?

Bohunk1, I say just snuggle up real nice like to that new GW and you should have plenty venison for the table for a long time.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

If the GW gives me a buck thats been hit on the side of the road then it's legal IMO. Sounds like you are looking for a technicality or something. Who cares? If your worried about it make sure you get his name. But really if your in his county I wouldn't think you need to worry about a thing except enjoying your venison.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Road kill and yall make fun of us LMAO


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> The way I see it, regardless what "The Book" says, if the Game Warden says it's cool, there's not gonna be a problem. I mean, somebody has to write the ticket don't they? If he ain't, then who? You get me drift?
> 
> Bohunk1, I say just snuggle up real nice like to that new GW and you should have plenty venison for the table for a long time.


Ok and it is nice to get good venison in July U know!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

In Colorado it's legal. We hit a mule deer buck near Royal gorge. The highway patrol asked us if we were going to keep it. Boy was I surprised. All we had to do is stop in the next town, Canon City, and get a road kill permit. Yep, a road kill permit, and that's what it said right across the top. I still have it somewhere. He even loaned me his knife so I could field dress it on the side of the highway while he held the flashlight for me.

But in Texas it's illegal. However, if a gw said do you want to keep it, I would not hesitate.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

What if I hit a Squirrel ?????? can I scrape it up LOL


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Always ask for forgiveness; never permission.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Enough fun..... if the warden tells you to keep a 17" redfish,a 18 limmit on dove, hunt with a machine gun or keep road kill it is still not leagal. This was fun though LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

bohunk1 said:


> Ok and it is nice to get good venison in July U know!!!


Well of course:slimer:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Enough fun..... if the warden tells you to keep a 17" redfish,a 18 limmit on dove, hunt with a machine gun or keep road kill it is still not leagal. This was fun though LOL


You're correct. But if he tells you that you can keep the deer you can:rotfl:


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

no no theres no provision in the code concerning road kill.Its a grey area,its determined by who enforces that rule.In other words ask first get a ruleing then touch the animal.The deer belongs to the state if a state rep. gives an ok your good to go.You can't just take the horns,and use a tag,that would be road hunting.Get to know your warden and see how they handle themselves.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

That is if the captain of the next county does not find you, keep it on the LOW DOWN lol. Yall call me the naked hunting, **** eating, trailorpark red neck LOL This was fun LOL


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I work for the state so, I just give the deer to myself. State Vet this should work for you as well, correct?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If you run over a redfish with your truck, can you keep the fish?


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

No it is illegal to take in position. I have a friend that hit a nice buck two years ago on Chritsmass eve with his car. The deer was crossing 646 near Caroline street in Dickinson were we live when hit. My friend asked the local police officer if he could keep it and he told him sure why not you hit it. The local police officer had also called TPWL to respond to the incident. My friend went to get his truck to load the deer and take it home. When he returned the game warden pulled up at the same time. Game warden told him the animal belongs to Texas Parks and Wildlife. If you would like to see it it is mounted hanging in the TPWL department in LaMarque. Also my friend kind of joking told the game warden that his deer is responsible for the repairs to his car. Game Warden told him sorry but his insurance is responsible for damages.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think if it has a nice rack they will keep it. If it is a scrub buck or a doe then you can have it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> If you run over a redfish with your truck, can you keep the fish?


Yoo hoo Bobbbbbby, this is earth...earth to Bobby. j/k bro.:tongue:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Rine_Everett said:


> I work for the state so, I just give the deer to myself. State Vet this should work for you as well, correct?


I would think we could take pocession of it on behalf of the state, just so its legal:wink:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Look at your hunting regulations and outdoor annual ... it is techincally illegal to keep as a vehicle is not considered a legal weapon or method of killing game.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Here's the picture of the might xTerra after I hit a deer in Oklahoma. He jumped right out in front of the car. Driving home late at night with the whole family. Kept the wheel straight and foot off the brake. He pulled off the whole front bumper, had to cut off with a hack saw as the remnants had folded into the front tire.

The deer went under the front passanger tire and exited under the rear tire. There was a hoof stuck to the back bumper.

The funny part was my wife rolled down the window and asked, 'are you going to see if the deer is okay?' Up to my wrist in deer guts trying to cut off the front bumper I tell my wife, "no, no need to check I saw him hop off and join his other deer buddies."

Wasnt' enough left of that guy to make a soup.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

awwww, thats not bad ZD, it didnt even tear the duct tape !!!!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

If you violate a Texas "game" law, and the court deems you responsible, you may be entitled to pay restitution, hence the animal in question is state property, well if it's state property and you have to pay restituion to "replace" the animal, then why does'nt the state pay to fix your vehicle, state property "deer" tore your vehicle up! yeah right........


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay 2 questions.

If you hit with a motorcycle can you keep it?

Also if you do hit a deer, and it just wounds it and it is on the side of the road suffering are you allowed to put it out of its misery?



BEER4BAIT said:


> What if I hit a Squirrel ?????? can I scrape it up LOL


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

There was a post yesterday about a buck found that was apparently gored in a fight and died later, the hunters found the deer while looking for a deer that they had shot, is it legal to take the deer they found but didn't harvest?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> ... if the warden tells you to keep a 17" redfish, an 18 limit on dove, hunt with a machine gun, or keep road kill it is still not legal. This was fun though LOL


good succinct and rational explanation, alex.

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BEER4BAIT again.
​


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

garrettryan said:


> Okay 2 questions.
> 
> If you hit with a motorcycle can you keep it?
> 
> Also if you do hit a deer, and it just wounds it and it is on the side of the road suffering are you allowed to put it out of its misery?


No on both accounts.

Unless, of course the GW says you can.  LOL


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Leemo, did you tell the game wardens that those shrimp tore up your nets getting in there to fast.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a random truck hit a doe in the head in front of us while we were on the way to our lease.

we stopped and were loading it into our truck for "camp meat"........

A DPS trooper pulled in behind us and asked what's up, he then opened his trunk and proceeded to confiscate our freebie, said it was "property of the state" and had to be disposed of. i asked him where.........he said perks of the job...........even oredered us to help him load it........like a jackel on a hyena kill.....dang the luck........


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

It all boils down to how the Game Warden called or is present, wants to handle it. I'm sure each one will be handled on a case by case bases. Some GW will of course be by the book and you better leave it alone and drive away. Some GW will be good ol boys (or gals) and tell ya hurry up and load it and get gone !!!!!!!! I still think that the State should pay for any repairs for what State owned propety damages. My .02 worth....
I know of a Ranch owner that high fenced about 5,000 ac. and told TPW to go in and remove all the white tail deer as he didn't what any State owned property on his property. They did and he restocked with deer he bought from pen raised stock thinking he would try and get around State regulated hunting laws since his deer was private owned. He was wrong and spent alot of time in Court arguing his case. Good theory but it didn't help him any.....

Mike


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

doubtful much good meat left on a deer hit solid anyway. a .30 cal bullet to the shoulder will ruin most of it, so what would a Silverado do to the whole side?
many years ago I hit a doe between Bandera and Hondo with a cattle truck at about 8ahem mph and all I found was blood, hair and manure under the trailer.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kinda like what my DI said in basic training just before we got to go on our first free weekend off the base. He was lecturing us about being under 21 and going to the bars in SA, "Just remember, whatever you do is legal....till you get caught!"


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Moral*

So the moral of the story is.........................

It just depends on who you ask.
But a truck is definitely not a legal method.
Ain't worth it to me.
But if they're giving them away!

Easier to just shoot a doe.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

man, in Trinity....

everyone used to hunt the Blacktop Ranch....

never seen so many q-beams, .22's and heavy truck bumpers

i think they had a 22 shell dispenser next to the coke machine in front of the bank...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST FYI IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.....

There's a dead **** on 183 and McNiel in Austin, as soon as its dark I'm sure you can get it without any problem:wink:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

:****


State_Vet said:


> JUST FYI IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.....
> 
> There's a dead **** on 183 and McNiel in Austin, as soon as its dark I'm sure you can get it without any problem:wink:


Just spoke with Trouthunter. Says he is on his way. Gonna take it to the Bellville meat market for sausage.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

be sure to go with the summer-sausage with cheese/jalapenos.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

**** is a fine meal


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> **** is a fine meal


When I was growing up we were so poor, we dreamed about eating ****


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We were privy LOL we had tons of it. Eating **** as a youngster I was able to enjoy Monkey in the Phillipines and Yakimandu in Korea, any one know what Yakimandu is?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> When I was growing up we were so poor, we dreamed about eating ****


when I wuz young, we sold the furs to the buyer at the Dairy Queen parking lot and went in an ate a hamburger.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

i would love to tell a few stories but i am scared of who might be on this place


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I was in Wisconson two yrs ago and was driving a rent car from the hotel to a job site and came across a 170 class plus wt dead on the road. Man was I trying to think how I was going to get those horns back to Houston on the plain lol. I looked at them and kept driving. On the way back they were gone.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

it is also illegal for a sheriff to put a deer down (shoot)that has been hit by a vehicle also,,tat is concidered road hunting...and thats straight from a GW,,,,,,


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Ah, good memories*

We did that too. I really picked up road killed ***** to skin.
$10 bucks is $10 bucks.



kweber said:


> when I wuz young, we sold the furs to the buyer at the Dairy Queen parking lot and went in an ate a hamburger.


----------



## Fishbonez (Mar 27, 2007)

No, deer can only be kept by means of legal harvest during a legal season. Death by vehicle is not listed as a legal means of harvesting.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> man, in Trinity....
> 
> everyone used to hunt the Blacktop Ranch....
> 
> ...


This is so funny, ( the Blacktop Ranch )


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Im keeping my road kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Fishbonez said:


> No, deer can only be kept by means of legal harvest during a legal season. Death by vehicle is not listed as a legal means of harvesting.


No I was talking about an MVA an accident thats all not trying to hit a deer insted of hunting. Iam a firefighter/Medic and on these scenes the dead deer is the result of the accident. Sometimes the it is nice to get some deer meat in July. While I am standing there law inforcement knows me they ask "Hey do you want this deer?" If i have time, and the deer is not blown to powder, Well you think about it!!!------ I do. I have also seen the GW ask the driver if they want it, and sometimes they say Yes, sometimes No. Now this being said, it is not like I get this done every week,----- Maybe once a year or less.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Yoo hoo Bobbbbbby, this is earth...earth to Bobby. j/k bro.:tongue:


I would have said "red snapper," But...Evil Kenevel is no longer in the business.


----------

